# Herschel Walker's diet



## colorado (Jan 22, 2011)

Herschel Walker is about to turn 49 in March. He has his second MMA fight coming up next weekend. This guy doesn't age!
















Walker discussed his diet and said he doesn't eat any read meat or  fish. He said he only eats one meal a day which consists of just a salad  and soup. He called himself an oddball and said he isn't a guy that  likes to eat.
 Here are some interesting quotes from the interview with Walker.
 "I'm just not a guy that loves  to eat. I love to work and  love to  work out. I think I go against all the nutritionists who say you need to  do this or need to do that so I'm one of the oddballs."
 "I just think I'm blessed. I love the Lord Jesus Christ. I have a  great grandmother that passed away at  104 and two grandparents that  passed away at 97 and 95 and they never worried about protein. They just  enjoyed life and that's what I'm doing."
 "Eat what you want to eat but be  just be willing to pay the price.  If you know you want to eat more cake or more cookies, be willing to  work out a lil bit more. I think that's the  problem people have is you  want to eat bad, but yet you don't want to pay the price to work it  off."


​


----------



## JohnRoss (Jan 24, 2011)

WoW


----------



## AmM (Jan 24, 2011)

Herschel looks incredible. It goes to show you, there is no age limit for developing an awesome physique. Age really is just a number!


----------

